# Foremans advice for teen steroid users



## GFR (Jan 6, 2010)

All you teen fattys with dreams of making second string on your class C football team feel free to post your illegal black market steroid questions here.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2010)

1 gram of Test per week stacked with 400mg of Tren and 100mg of anadrol daily.

Should I be worried about gyno. This will be my first cycle. I am 19 years old with 20 inch upper arms.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> 1 gram of Test per week stacked with 400mg of Tren and 100mg of anadrol daily.
> 
> Should I be worried about gyno. This will be my first cycle. I am 19 years old with 20 inch upper arms.


At 47 years old, you are no teen.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> At 47 years old, you are no teen.


OK, I am 42. Is this cycle ok. I have done 25 cycles, many much higher doses than this.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> OK, I am 42. Is this cycle ok. I have done 25 cycles, many much higher doses than this.


 
I would up the dose of Tren to 1g ED........everything else looks good.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

what's gyno?


----------



## TappingThat (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 21 and wanting to use some Test E for football. I'm starting a semi-pro leage and would like some real advice. Should I post all my info here or on the Anabolic Zone?

Thanks guys.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

TappingThat said:


> I'm 21 and wanting to use some Test E for football. I'm starting a semi-pro leage and would like some real advice. Should I post all my info here or on the Anabolic Zone?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 
Here's some real advice. Run high-dose NeoVar w. LHJO. That'll do the trick.

GICH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

TappingThat said:


> I'm 21 and wanting to use some Test E for football. I'm starting a semi-pro leage and would like some real advice. Should I post all my info here or on the Anabolic Zone?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 
I would go 2g test e per week.......1/2 bottle of Neovar EOD.......LHJO at least 4x/day.........T-tips for Dinner........14 egg omelettes for Brekky......2 bottles Merlot for Lunch and Dinner.........Purple Kush prips before bed...


GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I would go 2g test e per week.......1/2 bottle of Neovar EOD.......LHJO at least 4x/day.........T-tips for Dinner........14 egg omelettes for Brekky......2 bottles Merlot for Lunch and Dinner.........Purple Kush prips before bed...
> 
> 
> GICH


 
living the dream!


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> OK, I am 42. Is this cycle ok. I have done 25 cycles, many much higher doses than this.


Sounds good but add 80mg haloteston ED for at least 12 weeks to it. 

Don't worry about gyno, it just makes your chest look bigger.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2010)

TappingThat said:


> I'm 21 and wanting to use some Test E for football. I'm starting a semi-pro leage and would like some real advice. Should I post all my info here or on the Anabolic Zone?
> 
> Thanks guys.


If you can only get into a semi pro league you suck at football so just give up.


----------



## TappingThat (Jan 12, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> If you can only get into a semi pro league you suck at football so just give up.


 
That's messed up man.

I'll try again on the Anabolic section.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2010)

TappingThat said:


> That's messed up man.
> 
> I'll try again on the Anabolic section.


It is the truth.

Semi pro ball is for losers who could not make it in D1. Time to get an education and forget about sports because you do not have what it takes.


----------



## T_man (Jan 12, 2010)

I want a bigger dick, more hair and a 6 pack. My diet consist of noodles and fast food. How much test should I take?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

TappingThat said:


> That's messed up man.
> 
> I'll try again on the Anabolic section.


 


Patrick Bateman said:


> It is the truth.
> 
> Semi pro ball is for losers who could not make it in D1. Time to get an education and forget about sports because you do not have what it takes.


 
 taking gears to be a 2nd-rate loser sportsman


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2010)

T_man said:


> I want a bigger dick, more hair and a 6 pack. My diet consist of noodles and fast food. How much test should I take?


 




This thread is killing me.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 12, 2010)

Im all natural. I dont juice or take that crap. Those are for cheaters. All i have ever done was take Pheraplex and Superdrol. Those are supplements, so... Im all natural.  BTW,... what is PCT?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

only need to worry about PCT when you've got AIDs


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Im all natural. I dont juice or take that crap. Those are for cheaters. All i have ever done was take Pheraplex and Superdrol. Those are supplements, so... Im all natural.  BTW,... what is PCT?



I'm with this guy.. 

SD and Phera are just harmless PH's


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 13, 2010)

j-pet said:


> only need to worry about PCT when you've got AIDs


EXACTLY!


----------



## T_man (Jan 13, 2010)

PCT is where they cut off your dick to stop you spreading aids


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Bowden (Jan 13, 2010)

My Daughter has a 19 year old friend in college and he wants to know....

He says that he has been working out for a month really really hard and eats lots and lots of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches a week.

If he shoots a gram of test a week can he be Mr. Olympia some day?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

DBowden said:


> My Daughter has a 19 year old friend in college and he wants to know....
> 
> He says that he has been working out for a month really really hard and eats lots and lots of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches a week.
> 
> If he shoots a gram of test a week can he be Mr. Olympia some day?


 
yes a gram a day should be fine. When gains stop, double the amount to two grams. Keep doubling the dose until the title is on the mantlepiece


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi new here thinking about running dbol 15mg a day for two weeks 
here is my diet
*Breakfast*
one bowl captn crunch and a banana
*lunch*
two cans tuna and 6 egg whites
*dinner*
a protien shake
Snacks muscle milk bars

This is my first cycle a bulker can I mix creatine with dbol?
wanna put some big mass on trying to get big like jay cutler.

any thoughts?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Hi new here thinking about running dbol 15mg a day for two weeks
> here is my diet
> *Breakfast*
> one bowl captn crunch and a banana
> ...


 

Looks pretty solid LW.........

Add in a Del Monte Fruit cup at Brekky time.......
Add Bowl of Cheerios at Dinner time.......
1/2 bottle of Neovar every third day......
LHJO at least 3x/day should also help increase Test levels......
Couple Prips/day of tree will help up Test as well.......

GICH!


I can see the Mr. O trophy on the Mantlepiece already


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 14, 2010)

The Del Monte fruit cups are key.

Stack them with a handful of assorted fresh berries during week 2 for a more vascular, massive look. 

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The Del Monte fruit cups are key.
> 
> Stack them with a handful of assorted fresh berries during week 2 for a more vascular, massive look.
> 
> GICH!


 
New research just in. 

Jay Cutler and Kai Greene-Cutler have been blending a mixture of Del Monte fruit cups and cell tech into a enema, blowing them into each others rectums while LHJO each other off.

The rise in free test in associated blood work is reported to be off the charts!

GTCH!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> The Del Monte fruit cups are key.
> 
> Stack them with a handful of assorted fresh berries during week 2 for a more vascular, massive look.
> 
> GICH!


 
Make sure to add that drink Dubbs used to use........Got him jacked as sin...........

I think it was Ensure........








Yup............Got Dubbs hella jacked!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 15, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Make sure to add that drink Dubbs used to use........Got him jacked as sin...........
> 
> I think it was Ensure........
> 
> ...


 
Indeed! They also make your dick thicker!


----------



## Shotski (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> At 47 years old, you are no teen.



Christ you're old.


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Hi new here thinking about running dbol 15mg a day for two weeks
> here is my diet
> *Breakfast*
> one bowl captn crunch and a banana
> ...


Salt and ice cream is the best way to get huge.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Salt and ice cream is the best way to get huge.


 
yes, pour the salt down the eye of your penis, and bash the icecream up your arse with a coffee plunger for BeastMaster status . .  ask Jay Cutler!~

GICH!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 22, 2010)

DBowden said:


> My Daughter has a 19 year old friend in college and he wants to know....
> 
> He says that he has been working out for a month really really hard and eats lots and lots of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches a week.
> 
> If he shoots a gram of test a week can he be Mr. Olympia some day?



Yes, yes he can.  Afterall it's just the drugs and how much ytou take.  However, it might take several more months of hard work and he must eat at McDonalds every day to bulk up.


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> yes, pour the salt down the eye of your penis, and bash the icecream up your arse with a coffee plunger for BeastMaster status . .  ask Jay Cutler!~
> 
> GICH!


Terrible bastardization of my excellent advice. 

Read more and post less son.


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2016)

where did all the great threads go.....


----------



## charley (May 6, 2016)

Griffith said:


> where did all the great threads go.....



.....  [bump]


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .....  [bump]



i was just admiring the sound advice in this thread....

people actually joined this place to get advice and the reason they never came back might be they died.....oops


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2016)

I can't believe it's 6 years old


----------



## heckler7 (May 7, 2016)

Griffith said:


> where did all the great threads go.....


make one


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2016)

wow, very old.


----------



## OTG85 (May 11, 2016)

Gfr lives! Wasn't he butt hurt and was going to snitch to the po po ?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2016)

Yes, then he went over to MD and took cheap shots at us, the owner and board like a bitch


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes, then he went over to MD and took cheap shots at us, the owner and board like a bitch



yes he hurt my feelings.


----------



## Watson (May 13, 2016)

GFR would sometimes message me and tell me I had to help him neg people or he would start negging me lolz


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Griffith said:


> GFR would sometimes message me and tell me I had to help him neg people or he would start negging me lolz



and you being the bottom feeder you are did what you were told, submissive whore


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> and you being the bottom feeder you are did what you were told, submissive whore



wrong again, Ive negged maybe 30 times in my 4.5 years on here......25 of them were you douche boy...


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2016)

Griffith said:


> wrong again, Ive negged maybe 30 times in my 4.5 years on here......25 of them were you douche boy...



serial infatuation junkie, we could be friends you know............nah fuck dat


----------

